# Dunkirk Rotor Radar Station, Kent, March 2014



## SlimJim (Mar 23, 2014)

Much loved local site of mine, more details of which can easily be found by googling it! Apologies if I've swamped the site with photos, but this place is just so awesome to me! It was one of my original explores truly getting into the hobby and I find it full of fascinating little features, so much so that I visit a couple of times a year! Pity about the nearby Bofors AAA tower that got turned into a modern architectural piece of poop though.

Popped out late in the day for this one, driving through some of my favourite country back roads:



Jumped out of the car and got a pic of this cool tin shed I'm always driving past:



An air raid shelter?



An old life raft by the looks of things:



Type 24 Pillbox if I'm not mistaken (cue the expert to prove me wrong...)?



I believe this is an emplacement for a Lewis gun?



Here is a closeup of a piece of ironwork in the aforementioned emplacement.



Hatches to the buried equipment reserve. These bad boys are on rollers and look totally bad ass:



All the hatches are filled with water and crud. Even so, they'd still be quite dangerous if a child fell down them:




Antenna mast feet are everywhere 



Speaking of which, here's the original, still owned by the MOD as far as I know and sporting some line-of-sight comms equipment by the looks of things. 



This is an emplacement for a 20mm Swiss Oerlikon cannon, which much like the M2HB is still in use today:



Approaching one of the semi-buried buildings...this was either a receiver or transmitter block...I can't remember:



Inside the semi-buried block:



I love the tiled walls in here:






Nearly pooped myself when I managed to only just stop myself falling into the cabling run:



Inside the cable run:



One of the other extant underground features was firmly sealed:



I'm relatively pleased with my bridge camera photos, as for those of you that know me, I'm not really a photography guy. I didn't manage to see the 'survivalist's retreat' or the other semi-buried buildings that I saw last time, but hopefully I'll pop back and be able to see them again next time.

Thanks for looking!

Peace!


----------



## krela (Mar 23, 2014)

First photo is a crew bunk shelter, the lewis gun emplacement is actually an above ground blast shelter.


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 23, 2014)

krela said:


> First photo is a crew bunk shelter, the lewis gun emplacement is actually an above ground blast shelter.



Just had a little shuffle around SubBrit and they describe it as a "Double Lewis gun emplacement". See at the bottom  :
http://www.subbrit.org.uk/sb-sites/sites/d/dunkirk_ch/index4.shtml


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 23, 2014)

Great place..I think the block you are sat in front of is the ops block..and the channel is were all the cables came out for the mast.i ain't sure but got one similar near me.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 23, 2014)

You,ve got some great stuff there really interesting site,thanks for sharing.


----------



## zender126 (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice one, not seen this place before


----------

